# Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2015)

http://www.angelpiloten.de/faenge/weltrekordkarpfen-1291
|rolleyes


----------



## Haumieze (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Mein lieber Schwan. Da wird einem anders...bei so nem -Wasserschwein-|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Michael079 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Der hätte bei uns in den Kanälen eine ordentliche Wasserverdrängung |muahah:


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Den würde ich im Ganzen räuchern,
Thomas und Franz nochmals zu mir einladen, damit sie darüber ein weiteres Räuchervideo drehen können.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## [Zander] (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

In jedem Fall ein richtig dicker Fisch
Ich habe mir gerade rein Interessens haälber mal die regeln für den See, in welchem der Fisch gefangen wurde angesehen und Frage mich ob man das denn überhaupt noch als angeln bezeichnen darf? Dort ist ja wirklich alles penibel Reguliert, für mich hat das nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun

Dennoch, sehr schöner fisch


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Ein gemästeter Fisch aus einem Paylake...


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Aus dem Auqa Lake? Der Fisch hat nicht wirklich eine Bedeutung in meinen Augen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Und?

Meines wärs zwar wirklich auch nicht, aber der Bedarf ist da, die Anlage ist da, Fische sind da, alles ok..

Jeder wie er will...

Mich würd aber mal interessieren, wie da der Drill ist, ob die dicken Viecher überhaupt noch nen Schwanzschlag hinkriegen..??

Bei  mir selber isses definitiv so:
Je mehr am Bauch, desto weniger beweglich ;-))))


----------



## blablabla (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo der Weltrekord aus "freien" Gewässer liegt? Also Fluss oder großer See?


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Den würde ich im Ganzen räuchern,
> Thomas und Franz nochmals zu mir einladen, damit sie darüber ein weiteres Räuchervideo drehen können.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Dafür dann den Oscar fürs Lebenswerk. So viel Rauch, so viel Fisch, so viel Film und Bier. 



			
				[Zander];4345878 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort ist ja wirklich alles penibel Reguliert, für mich hat das nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun
> 
> Dennoch, sehr schöner fisch





asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ein gemästeter Fisch aus einem Paylake...





Aalredl schrieb:


> Aus dem Auqa Lake? Der Fisch hat nicht wirklich eine Bedeutung in meinen Augen...



Sprachen die Füchse über die Trauben!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



blablabla schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo der Weltrekord aus "freien" Gewässer liegt? Also Fluss oder großer See?



Das ist insofern eine sinnfreie Frage, als das ab dem Moment, wo dauermästende Karpfenjünger ein Gewässer in Beschlag nehmen, die Fische zwar nicht aus einem Paylake kommen, aber trotzdem Proportionen erreicht, die in natürlicher Umgebung nicht vorkommen... Wie will man das trennen?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Andal schrieb:


> Sprachen die Füchse über die Trauben!



Moooooment... Ich gehe nicht an Paylakes!


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Moooooment... Ich gehe nicht an Paylakes!



Wenn dich wer einlädt, dann gehst du... genau so wie ich.


----------



## blablabla (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Wie will man das trennen?

 Ab einer bestimmten Gewässergröße kann der Einfluss fütternder Karpfenangler nur sehr gering sein. Ich wollte die klassischen Paylakes ausschliessen, die man so aus Frankreich und jetzt auch aus Ungarn kennt, deren Zugang nur Karpfenangler gestattet und die man im Voraus buchen muss und die letztlich auch eine überschaubare Größe haben.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das ist insofern eine sinnfreie Frage, als das ab dem Moment, wo dauermästende Karpfenjünger ein Gewässer in Beschlag nehmen, die Fische zwar nicht aus einem Paylake kommen, aber trotzdem Proportionen erreicht, die in natürlicher Umgebung nicht vorkommen...



Aha... spricht hier der wahre Kenner? Woher dieses profunde Wissen?


----------



## vermesser (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Hmm, ich bin bei Andal- is schon wie Füchse und Trauben. Ich bin kein Karpfenangler, würde aber im Falle gewisser Räuber, vergleichbarer Gewässer und der finanziellen Möglichkeit den "Zirkus" mal mit machen.

Es muss einem nur eines klar sein- nur weil ich da so ein Vieh fange, fang ich in freien Gewässern noch lange nix.

Aber im Sinne des Spaßes würde ich es mal machen...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha... spricht hier der wahre Kenner? Woher dieses profunde Wissen?



Wenn Du meinen Beitrag verstanden hättest, würdest Du sehen, dass er eine Frage beinhaltet...

Für die Kenntnis, dass es Gewässer gibt, die nicht Paylake sind, sich aber trotzdem großer Beliebtheit bei Karpfenjüngern erfreuen und wo Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat Unmengen an Boilies verklappt werden, muss man nicht studiert haben. Ich kenne solche Gewässer, Du nicht? Und das Kärpfchen sich an die Futtertheke gewöhnen, ist ebenfalls eine Binsenweisheit - denn sonst bräuchte man nicht füttern. Und meine These ist - das hat auch einen Effekt, so wie der tägliche Besuch in der Pommesbude auch... Wie willst Du das also trennen?



blablabla schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Gewässergröße kann der  Einfluss fütternder Karpfenangler nur sehr gering sein.



Kann - wohlgemerkt. Kann auch sein, dass sie einfach von Futterstelle zu Futterstelle schwimmen. Wenn ich z.B. sehe woher diese Viecher stammen, frage ich mich in der Tat, ob auch nur eines eine überwiegend natürliche Nahrungsgrundlage hat.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Leute, was ist denn bei so einem Thema die Schwierigkeit offen und ehrlich zu bleiben? 

Wenn es einen selber nicht wirklich tangiert, dann schreibt man das in knappen Worten. "Nein Danke - nicht mein Fall und Punkt!" Wieso muss man das im Nachsatz immer noch mit einer Portion Herablassung und hämischem Spott verwürzen? Da entsteht eben den der Beigeschmack vom Fuchs und den Trauben, es wirkt eindeutig unaufrichtig. Diese Kritik muss sich der Kritikant dann einfach gefallen lassen. Die Kritik ist eben ein Spiel mit Gegenverkehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Meines wärs zwar wirklich auch nicht, aber der Bedarf ist da, die Anlage ist da, Fische sind da, alles ok..

Jeder wie er will...

Mich würd aber mal interessieren, wie da der Drill ist, ob die dicken Viecher überhaupt noch nen Schwanzschlag hinkriegen..??

Bei mir selber isses definitiv so:
Je mehr am Bauch, desto weniger beweglich ;-))))
__________________


----------



## zanderzone (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Wenn man mich 10 Jahre beim Grichen einschließen würde, dann würde ich auch so aussehen ;-)


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Andal schrieb:


> Leute, was ist denn bei so einem Thema die Schwierigkeit offen und ehrlich zu bleiben?
> 
> Wenn es einen selber nicht wirklich tangiert, dann schreibt man das in knappen Worten. "Nein Danke - nicht mein Fall und Punkt!"


Und ich habe mich ausschweifend kritisch dazu geäußert???
Der Aqua Lake wird darauf "getrimmt" immer neue Rekorde hervorzubringen. Das ist sein Image und zieht entsprechend Angler an.

Wie kommst du zu der Annahme, dass ich an einem Paylake fische?
Jeder Kanal, Fluss oder jedes andere offene Gewässersystem bietet unvergleichbar mehr Anreiz für mich...
@Thomas: ich kann nur bis 40Pfd mitreden, deshalb kein Beitrag von mir dahingehend.


----------



## NedRise (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

So wie in Deutschland teilweise auf Karpfenangler, gerne auch im AB, auf Karpfenangler eingedroschen wird wunderts mich nicht das manche an Paylakes in Ruhe angeln wollen.

Abgesehen davon gibts Paylakes und Gründe diese zu besuchen oder auch nicht viele.

Für mich persönlich hat ein Fisch mit 15kg aus dem Rhein mehr Gewicht;-)

Petri dem Fänger zum Koloss!


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



NedRise schrieb:


> So wie in Deutschland teilweise auf Karpfenangler, gerne auch im AB, auf Karpfenangler eingedroschen wird wunderts mich nicht das manche an Paylakes in Ruhe angeln wollen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon gibts Paylakes und Gründe diese zu besuchen oder auch nicht viele.
> 
> ...



Unterschreibe ich so!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich würd aber mal interessieren, wie da der Drill ist, ob die dicken Viecher überhaupt noch nen Schwanzschlag hinkriegen..??
> 
> Bei mir selber isses definitiv so:
> Je mehr am Bauch, desto weniger beweglich ;-))))
> __________________




Bekommst du denn noch nen Schwanzschlag hin?:q


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



NedRise schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibts Paylakes und Gründe diese zu besuchen oder auch nicht viele.


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html
 |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Wenn es euch ach so egal ist, warum echauffiert ihr euch dann so ausgiebig? Da muss man ja mehr dahinter vermuten! :m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es euch ach so egal ist, warum echauffiert ihr euch dann so ausgiebig? Da muss man ja mehr dahinter vermuten! :m



Der einzige, der sich hier echauffiert bist wohl Du. Über Mitdiskutanden |rolleyes.


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es euch ach so egal ist, warum echauffiert ihr euch dann so ausgiebig? Da muss man ja mehr dahinter vermuten! :m



Den Stein hast du ja mit deiner Anspielung ins Rollen gebracht, davor wurde nur kurz ein Statement abgegeben.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Klasse, haben die Karpfenspezies mal wieder einen von den Genen her super Karpfen gefunden der sich klasse mästen lässt...#q#q#q


----------



## vermesser (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Ich meine, mal ehrlich...das ist ein abgeschlossener See, wo Großfische verschiedener Arten ein Leben in Saus und Braus führen...die werden denn gelegentlich gefangen. Wo is das Problem, die Leute dort zahlen viel Geld dafür und nerven nicht an "richtigen" Gewässern   .

Alles gut.

Geil finde ich: Futter und Köder nur vom Betreiber, wahrscheinlich füttert der damit zu...damit sind die voll darauf getrimmt, nur das zu fressen...

Das is schon grenzwertig...aber wer diese Herausforderung mag...soll es halt tun. Schont Naturgewässer, sichert Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Das ist doch kein Spaß mehr... 
Einen 40-50 pfünder drillst du keine 15 Minuten, einen 100 pfünder dann nur noch 5 Minuten. "Wie weit willst du deine montage auslegen das du einen stein aus dem Wasser ziehst, wenn man davon noch von drillen reden kann.". 

Vom hältern ganz zu schweigen, um nur sein Rekord fisch zu zeigen ist einfach traurig. #d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Spaß mehr...
> Einen 40-50 pfünder drillst du keine 15 Minuten, einen 100 pfünder dann nur noch 5 Minuten. "Wie weit willst du deine montage auslegen das du einen stein aus dem Wasser ziehst, wenn man davon noch von drillen reden kann.".
> 
> Vom hältern ganz zu schweigen, um nur sein Rekord fisch zu zeigen ist einfach traurig. #d



Was Spaß ist oder nicht,dürfte der Fänger wohl besser beurteilen können.

Jeder wie er mag


----------



## RayZero (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Also meine persönliche Meinung: das ist ein extrem unästhetischer, unförmiger Fisch. Und wenn er noch dicker und noch schwerer wäre, so hätte ich trotzdem keinen Spaß an einem solchen Fang. Erinnert mich irgendwie an diese "Feeder"-Typen, die ihre Frauen mästen...

Kann ein Karpfen, der sich "natürlich" ernährt und an einem unangetasteten Gewässer lebt überhaupt so ein Gewicht erreichen?


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was Spaß ist oder nicht,dürfte der Fänger wohl besser beurteilen können.
> 
> Jeder wie er mag



Hast schon recht. #6
Der Fänger sieht sehr glücklich aus.


----------



## Kotzi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Die Saufbilder in der Fischgalerie sind eh die geilsten.

Und @ zanderzone, danke für deinen Kommentar


----------



## ODS-homer (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



vermesser schrieb:


> Schont Naturgewässer, sichert Arbeitsplätze.


unter diesem blickwinkel kann ich der nummer auch was positives abgewinnen|rolleyes


----------



## dcpolo (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

:m





RayZero schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an diese "Feeder"-Typen, die ihre Frauen mästen...



You made my day :m

"Ach quatsch Schatz, Du bist nicht zu dick. Wer sagt den sowas? Komm, nimm noch´n Snickers"|supergri


----------



## ae71 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Hallo, habe das Gefühl das von euch keiner groß auf Karpfen geangelt hat. Sonst wüßtet ihr das einem die Fische nicht in demn Kescher springen. Wie lang wird der da schon angesessen haben, wieviel mußte der schon zahlen und wie oft wurde wohl dieser Karpfen schon gefangen? Ich kenne kleine Seen die sind zum Teil überbesetzt mit Karpfen, und es hat 10 Jahre gedauert bis ich meinen ersten 20 Pfünder gefangen hatte! dann bin ich an einem anderen See gefahren habe meine erste Nacht dort verbracht und mein erster Karpfenbiss war bisher mein Rekordfisch mit 42 Pfund. Dachte auch das ist ein leichtes Gewässer, von wegen, habe 7 Monate gebraucht bis ich wieder ein Karpfen gefangen hatte. Der war einiges Kleiner und trotzdem mein 2 Schwerster mit 28 Pfund.
Also ich glaube nicht das man beim Karpfenangeln von leichten fängen reden kann! Alles muß hart erarbeitet werden. Oder man hat auch mal Glück!?
Also haltet den Ball flach. 
Ich gratuliere dem Fänger zu seinem Bollen recht herzlich! Er wird nie wieder ein ähnliches Tier fangen!
Grüße
Toni


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Den würde ich im Ganzen räuchern,
> Thomas und Franz nochmals zu mir einladen, damit sie darüber ein weiteres Räuchervideo drehen können.
> 
> Gruß Siggi




Oder mal ein Video darüber drehen, wie man so eine fette Butze alternativ verwerten könnte, vielleicht zu Karpfenboilies zum Wallerangeln verarbeiten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



ae71 schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem Fänger zu seinem Bollen recht herzlich! Er wird nie wieder ein ähnliches Tier fangen!


Stimmt, gratulieren hatt ich auch noch vergessen...

Dem  Fänger scheint die Art der Angelei Spaß zu machen, das reicht mir dann lange zum gratulieren..

Also auch von mir:
Gratulation.


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Aalredl schrieb:


> @Thomas: ich kann nur bis 40Pfd mitreden, deshalb kein Beitrag von mir dahingehend.


ist zwar schon lange her...aber die steigerung von 40 auf 96pfd hat bei mir nicht lange gedauert #d
heute liege ich bei 125....aber kg :q


----------



## NedRise (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

In dem Thread gehts schon wieder los, die bösen Karpfenangler.Haben ein Tier zum Mästen gefunden Blabla...Auswüchse gibts in jedem Bereich, nicht nur beim Angeln.

Hier gehts dann so, ich mag kein Karpfenangeln, also muss das Mist sein, sonst würde es ja mir gefallen.Und da nur mein Angeln richtiges angeln ist ist das Karpfenangeln kein richtiges Angeln, mit all diesem Schnickschnack sowieso. 

Emphatielosigkeit bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber seid euch Gewiss ihr Nörgler Karpfenangeln erfordert eine menge Herzblut.

Aber es gibt Dinge die werden manche nie verstehen, also her mit dem Boilieverbot an allen Gewässern und sofort. Danach wir die Welt eine bessere sein, ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

@ NedRise.:

Sie waren nie an so einem Ort, sie würden ihn auch nie aufsuchen. Trotzdem wissen sie ganz genau, was dort abgeht. Da muss man sich nicht mehr wundern.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Spaß mehr...
> Einen 40-50 pfünder drillst du keine 15 Minuten, einen 100 pfünder dann nur noch 5 Minuten. "Wie weit willst du deine montage auslegen das du einen stein aus dem Wasser ziehst, wenn man davon noch von drillen reden kann.".




Wovon sprichst du eigentlich??#c


@Ned

Laß mal die Kirche im Dorf, es gab doch lediglich etwas verhaltene Kritik an überfütterten Wasserschweinen, weder lese ich hier etwas, was von Empathielosigkeit zeugt, noch von einem Boilieverbot, also reg dich nett uff.

Wie sagt man, Petri, allerdings glaube ich kaum, daß die Wünsche den Fänger erreichen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. sehe woher diese Viecher stammen, frage ich mich in der Tat, ob auch nur eines eine überwiegend natürliche Nahrungsgrundlage hat.



Ja natürlich natürlich. Das haben wir dem Klimawandel zu verdanken. Vor 30 Jahren gab es noch nicht die Massen an Karpfen über 20 Pfd. Da es seitdem immer wärmer geworden ist, können die Karpfen länger fressen und finden mehr Nahrung. 
Was denn sonst.|rolleyes



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es euch ach so egal ist, warum echauffiert ihr euch dann so ausgiebig? Da muss man ja mehr dahinter vermuten! :m



Hab mich nicht echauffiert, dennoch mehr dahinter stecken. Ich finde die Überkarpfung vieler Gewässer, einhergehend mit der Vernichtung ehemals schöner Hecht/Schleiengewässer, schlicht zum kotcen. Darum kann ich mich bei solchen Viechern auch nicht mit dem Fänger freuen.



NedRise schrieb:


> In dem Thread gehts schon wieder los, die bösen Karpfenangler.Haben ein Tier zum Mästen gefunden Blabla...Auswüchse gibts in jedem Bereich, nicht nur beim Angeln.



Quark. Ich bewundere die Ausdauer und den Erfolg von Karpfenanglern, die an natürlichen Gewässern versuchen, große Fische aus natürlichen Beständen zu fangen. 
Ich verstehe allerdings weniger, warum sich die vernünftigen mit jedem Ar$ch solidarisieren, bloß weil er auf Karpfen angelt.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Und da war dann noch der Angler, der sich so richtig über die Fütterungen bei den Karpfenfischern aufregt. Er sprachs und ging seine stark phtalathaltigen Weichgummis im See versenken.

Also liebe Brüder unserer Zunft vor dem Herrn. Wir haben alle ein klein bisschen Schaizze am Schuh. Lasst uns mal den Ball besser flach halten, bevor wir uns uneins untereinander, von anderen mit Kacke bewerfen lassen. |wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Überkarpfung vieler Gewässer, einhergehend mit der Vernichtung ehemals schöner Hecht/Schleiengewässer, schlicht zum kotzen. Darum kann ich mich bei solchen Viechern auch nicht mit dem Fänger freuen.



Überkarpfung, sehr schön. Eigentlich muss man es dennoch differenziert betrachten. Von mir aus kann es mehr solche abgeschlossenen Karpfenpuffs geben, da darf man meinetwegen auch Lastwagen von Teigkugeln verklappen. Mir egal. Ich freue mich da auch mit jedem Fänger, Wiederfänger und Nochmalsfänger. Von mir aus können die auch die Viecher mästen, ihnen die Lippen runterreißen, wie anno dunnemal Udo0815 in seinem Karpfentümpel oder vergiften, wie den armen Benson... Von mir aus auch mit Abhakmatte...

Sobald ich aber 1 2 3 Satzkarpfen in einem ehemals schönen Schleiengewässer habe, geht mir das auch gewaltig auf die Nüsse... Und es ist einfach aufwendig, einer solchen Plage wieder Herr zu werden...

Also Gratulation dem Fänger, immer weiter versuchen, da. Gibt bestimmt noch Dickere.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Nabend,

 Das Gute an solchen Gewässern , was immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt ist das kein C&R feindlicher , karpfenangelerhassender Vereins/Verbandskapo den Anglern dort anne Flinte pieseln kann.

 Was die Wertigkeit dieses Fanges bzw. dieses Könnens betrifft:
 Jeder der innen Puff geht - Geld aufen Tisch knallt und eine nach der anderen orgelt ist weder ein guter Stecher noch ein Frauenversteher. Trotzdem brummt der Laden weil Sucht und Spaßfaktor vorhanden........ 

 Die andere Seite von dem Vergleich kann sich jeder selber ausmalen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



ulla1958m schrieb:


> heute liege ich bei 125....aber kg :q



Dass man damit kaum noch stehen kann ist klar.:m|supergri

Aber sag mal Ulla, ist dein Mann auch Feederangler?



RayZero schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an diese "Feeder"-Typen, die ihre Frauen mästen...



|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die auch die Viecher mästen, ihnen die Lippen runterreißen, wie anno dunnemal Udo in seinem Karpfentümpel oder vergiften, wie den armen Benson... Von mir aus auch mit Abhakmatte...



Musste das jetzt sein?
Ich habe damals vor 6 Jahren schon lange genug gebraucht, um darüber hinweg zu kommen. Jetzt kommen die Gedanken weder hoch. :c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab mich nicht echauffiert, dennoch mehr dahinter stecken. Ich finde die Überkarpfung vieler Gewässer, einhergehend mit der Vernichtung ehemals schöner Hecht/Schleiengewässer, schlicht zum kotcen. Darum kann ich mich bei solchen Viechern auch nicht mit dem Fänger freuen.



Jetzt lehne dich mal entspannt zurück und überlege, in welchen Gewässern die Masse an Karpfen gefangen werden.

Hier in Bayern sind das die unter Abs. 2 fallenden (ablassbar, künstlich angelegt). Und anderswo ist das genauso. Der Grund ist einfach: Nur dort gilt meistenorts keine Hegepflicht. Man darf, übertrieben gesagt, besetzen, was Spaß macht bzw. politisch korrekt, was gegessen werden soll. |rolleyes

Diese Gewässer waren nie Hecht/Schleiengewässer. Deren Rückgang ist ein Mythos, da Karpfen sich (noch nicht) in großen, tiefen Gewässern vermehren und auf den Besatz in hegepflichtigen Gewässern hat die Fischereibehörde ein Auge.

Fakt ist, dass die Masse der Vereine kein Interesse an Hecht/Schleien-Gewässern hat, da die Schleie zu langsam wächst, im Besatz zu teuer ist und sie keinen Drillspaß bereitet. So ist die Lage, nicht nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings weniger, warum sich die vernünftigen mit jedem Ar$ch solidarisieren, bloß weil er auf Karpfen angelt.



Meine Herrn. Was hat der Fänger verbrochen? Er hat einen großen Karpfen gefangen. Und wenn mich jemand einladen würde, in seinem Paylake auf solche Trümmer zu fischen, würde ich es mit großem Vergnügen auch tun.

 Ideologische Verbohrtheit regt mich auf ...


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Herrn. Was hat der Fänger verbrochen? Er hat einen großen Karpfen gefangen. Und wenn mich jemand einladen würde, in seinem Paylake auf solche Trümmer zu fischen, würde ich es mit großem Vergnügen auch tun.
> 
> Ideologische Verbohrtheit regt mich auf ...



|good:

Aber dann wundern, warum Fangberichte aller Art immer seltener werden und echtes Angelwissen vermehrt in geschlossenen Zirkeln ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu :q

Scheixxegal ob Paylake oder nicht.
96 Pfund is ja mal ne Hausnummer.#6


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Scheixxegal ob Paylake oder nicht.
> 96 Pfund is ja mal ne Hausnummer.


Wunderschönes Posting! #6

(War mir ja bewusst, was ich mit diesem Thread anrichte  )


----------



## Piketom (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Nunja,schön und natürlich sieht anders aus#d

Aber immerhin sieht der noch sportlicher aus wie der vom P.Schwedes!:q

Gruss Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Herrn. Was hat der Fänger verbrochen? Er hat einen großen Karpfen gefangen. Und wenn mich jemand einladen würde, in seinem Paylake auf solche Trümmer zu fischen, würde ich es mit großem Vergnügen auch tun.
> 
> Ideologische Verbohrtheit regt mich auf ...



Lesen und verstehen sind oft zwei Paar Schuhe.

Der von Dir zitierte Absatz hat nix mit dem Fänger zu tun, sondern damit, dass Kritik an einem Karpfenangler sofort vom Rest der Gilde als Angriff auf die gesamte Szene gewertet wird und völlig unreflektierte Schnappreflexe auslöst.

Wo da die ideologische Verbohrtheit liegt, kann man mit ein wenig nachdenken leicht herausfinden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jetzt lehne dich mal entspannt zurück und überlege, in welchen Gewässern die Masse an Karpfen gefangen werden.
> 
> Hier in Bayern sind das die unter Abs. 2 fallenden (ablassbar, künstlich angelegt). Und anderswo ist das genauso. Der Grund ist einfach: Nur dort gilt meistenorts keine Hegepflicht. Man darf, übertrieben gesagt, besetzen, was Spaß macht bzw. politisch korrekt, was gegessen werden soll. |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Das kommentiere ich nicht weiter bis auf den Tip, dass die Zustände in irgendeiner kleinen Enklave in Bajuwarien möglicherweise nicht auf das gesamte Bundesgebiet anwendbar sind.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Wie??? - Du meinst Bayern ist nicht das Zentrum des Universums?!?


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Möchte jemand ein Snickers? Jetzt hätt`ich ja fast Brezel geschrieben.... :m

Schleien |znaika: , sind durchaus gute Kämpfer! Ein Blick auf die Anatomie verrät da viel. Drill mal ne +50cm Tinca an der Matchrute (so wie sich das gehört |rolleyes ), da geht aber die Lutzi ab! #6


----------



## NedRise (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Hi.

Also ich gehöre keiner Gilde an;-) Und angel tue ich als Feederangler, Spinnfischer und auch als Karpfenangler. Und grade deswegen finde ich diese Vorurteil behaftete "Kritik" an Karpfenanglern nervig.

Andal hat das ja schon geschrieben jeder sollte sich mal lieber an die eigene Anglernase fassen.Und was die Schnappreflexe angeht, die kommen doch eher zum tragen sobald ein "Rekordkarpfen" gepostet wird. Unabhängig davon wie ich diesen Fang persönlich bewerte.

Die meisten haben vom Karpfenangeln und den dessen Facetten keine Ahnung, eine vorgefertigte Meinung aber schon.

Ich gebe gern zu das da manche Leute aus dem Karpfenbereich mit dümmlichen Scenegetue, was mir auch gegen den Strich geht, dazu mitbeigetragen haben.

"Scene" in Verbindung mit angeln finde ich ziemlich albern, aber jedem das seine.

"Der Fänger hat jetzt bestimmt Fame in der Scene, weil er diesen Biggy erwischt hat...Tight Lines." Haha, ja so sind manche Leute drauf,aber egal.

Schönen Tag zusammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Und?

Meines wärs zwar wirklich auch nicht, aber der Bedarf ist da, die Anlage ist da, Fische sind da, alles ok..

Jeder wie er will...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kommentiere ich nicht weiter bis auf den Tip, dass die Zustände in irgendeiner kleinen Enklave in Bajuwarien möglicherweise nicht auf das gesamte Bundesgebiet anwendbar sind.


 
Dieses Problem kann man doch aber nicht an den Angelvereinen festmachen. Diese vertreten die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder und dass diese Interessen nicht immer im Einklang mit dem Naturschutz stehen, liegt auf der Hand.

Also bedarf es einer Regulierung von außen. Und um dies sicherzustellen, gibt es Landesregierungen. Wenn hier nur Bayern und wenige andere ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben, haben das nicht die Angelvereine zu verantworten. Die nutzen nur ihren Spielraum.

Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass die Forderung nach Regulierung immer eine Gratwanderung ist. Zu wenig Regulierung ist genau so schlecht wie zu viel, vor allem wenn diese ideologisch geprägt ist. Siehe BW und NRW. Die Bayern haben bei solchen Sachen aus meiner Sicht nicht das schlechteste Augenmaß.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Also bedarf es einer Regulierung von außen. Und um dies sicherzustellen, gibt es Landesregierungen. Wenn hier nur Bayern und wenige andere ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben, haben das nicht die Angelvereine zu verantworten. Die nutzen nur ihren Spielraum.
> 
> Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass die Forderung nach Regulierung immer eine Gratwanderung ist. Zu wenig Regulierung ist genau so schlecht wie zu viel, vor allem wenn diese ideologisch geprägt ist. Siehe BW und NRW. Die Bayern haben bei solchen Sachen aus meiner Sicht nicht das schlechteste Augenmaß.



:q:q:q
Das ist sicher diskussionwürdig.
Allerdings weit vom Thema weg und gehört in einen eigenes Thema.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Also ich gehöre keiner Gilde an;-) Und angel tue ich als Feederangler, Spinnfischer und auch als Karpfenangler. Und grade deswegen finde ich diese Vorurteil behaftete "Kritik" an Karpfenanglern nervig.



Ich habe keine Vorurteile gegen Karpfenangler, warum auch ?

Paylakes, die für mich den Status von Gatterjagden haben, finde ich persönlich wenig spannend, gönne aber jedem sein Vergnügen.

Was ich in diesem Bezug kritisiere ist die Tatsache, dass durch einen stetig wachsenden Teil der Karpfenangler die Besatzmodalitäten auch in normalen Gewässern derart vergewaltigt werden, dass natürlich gewachsene Strukturen nachhaltig vernichtet werden. Und das betrifft mich dann auch direkt.
Ich kritisiere nicht das tun, sondern die Folgen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri Heil zum monströsen Karpfen!
Ansonsten bin ich voll bei Ralle und finde es übel, wie viele Gewässer durch übermäßigen Karpfenbesatz, nebst den dazu gehörigen Futterorgien, regelrecht in Mastteiche verwandelt werden.
Damit sind nicht die Pay Lakes und fränkische Karpfenteiche gemeint!
Mein Hausgewässer ein Badischer Baggersee, ebenso ehemals ein See des Hecht-Schleientypus, ist davon ebenfalls betroffen und die Zeiten wo dort bis 5kg Schleien gefangen wurden, sind wohl endgültig vorbei!
Interessanterweise bestätigt durch die Karpfenangler, denen dieses sogar selbst auffällt.
Besatz gehört nicht (mehr) in Anglerhände und sollte von Leuten übernommen werden, die wissen was sie tun!
Angler haben in der Vergangenheit und leider auch in der Gegenwart, mehr als hinreichend bewiesen, dass sie das nicht hinkriegen, zumindest nicht ökologisch verträglich!

Jürgen


----------



## NedRise (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Hallo

@Ralle24, Du warst mit den Vorurteilen nicht gemeint. Seit ich im AB bin,lese ich deine Beiträge sehr gerne.Auch kriege ich mit das Du etwas vom Naturschutz und Ökologie verstehst. Was Du und auch Jürgen zum Thema Besatz schreibst ist richtig. Ich finde "Monokulturen" auch unter Wasser grässlich, und ein Naturnahes Gewässer am interessant und wünschenswert.

Ich brauche auch keinen "Angelpuff" als Vereinsgewässer, aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema.

Mir gehts einfach darum, Karpfenangeln ist eine schöne Disziplin der Angelei, und hat die Geringschätzung die es von mancher Seite erfährt nicht verdient. Ich habe schon so oft gehört, das ist doch kein richtiges Angeln mehr, und das ist was mir gegen den Strich geht.


----------



## rainerle (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Moin,
@ Ralle
....die Karpfen werden bei uns in den Gewässern am allerwenigsten wegen den "Karpfenanglern" besetzt sondern weil es ein relativ günstiger (Preis / KG), einfach zu züchtender (in eigenen Teichanlagen) und  relativ einfach zu fangender Fisch für die Mehrheit der Angler ist, der dazu noch ganz gut zu essen ist! 

Die wenigsten "Karpfenangler" begrüßen den jährlich 2x stattfindenden Besatz mit K3! Warum? Weil die Fische einfach Nahrung aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer ziehen und somit ein "überproportionales" Abwachsen der vorhanden älteren Population verhindern, weil es lästig ist innerhalb von 2 h fünfmal zu drillen, keschern und neu abzulegen, weil wieder mal ein 4 Pfünder eine 24er Kugel eingenuckelt hat!

Also lass Deinen Frust bezüglich des "Überbesatzes" an Karpfen aus an wem Du willst aber verdrehe nicht ständig die Tatsachen oder biege Dir Deine Theorien nicht so zu recht, dass am Ende der "Karpfenangler" für allen und jeden Shiz verantwortlich ist, der Dir nicht in Deinen Angelkram passt oder Dich in Deinem "Way of Fishing" einschränkt!

Und BTW: jeder Fischereirecht-Inhaber muss sich für seine "Besatzmaßnahme" in natürlichen Gewässern von der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde rechtfertigen (steht eben in Verbindung mit der "Hegepflicht") - zumindest in Bayern! Also wenn Du jemanden anscheizt, dann nicht pauschal über die kpl. BRD und dann bitte auch den richtigen Adressaten!

Edit: .....ich kann Dich gerne mal an ein paar Kiesgruben einladen, die voll sind mit
- einigen Karpfen über 50 Pfund
- einige Karpfen über 40 Pfund
- viele Karpfen über 30 Pfund
- und noch mehr über 20 Pfund
....und zugleich massig Schleien der 6-8 Pfund Klasse haben, Rotaugen jenseits der 40cm Marke und Hechte deutlich über 1m. Und da erratest es nicht, diese Baggerlöcher werden von "Karpfenanglern" betrieben, sind glasklar, das Kraut wächst bereits im Mai bis an die Oberfläche der 3-5m tiefen Seen. Es ist nämlich nicht unbedingt so, dass der Karpfen ausschließlich oder überwiegend am Grund "rumfuhrwerkt" sonder auch lieber seine Nahrung im Mittelwasser ganz bequem schlürft - wenn denn da Nahrung zu finden ist!

Edit2: und noch einer: Verein mit 280 aktiven Mitgliedern, vielleicht 15 "eingefleischte Karpfenangler" - glaubst Du wirklich, dass wir 15 "Hanserl" dafür verantwortlich sind oder auf unseren Wunsch hin 2x im Jahr insgesamt rund 2500-3000 K3 auf vielleicht insgesamt 50ha Gewässerfläche (Fließgewässer + Weiheranlage) gesetzt wird und das wir diese "Kochtopf-Fritösen-Fische" als wahre Freude am Angeln empfinden?! Das ist der Opi, der Papi mit Knirps, der innerhalb von 1h sein Limit von 2 Fischen erfüllt haben möchte aber bestimmt nicht der "Karpfenangler"!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Moin moin,


> Die wenigsten "Karpfenangler" begrüßen den jährlich 2x stattfindenden Besatz mit K3! Warum? Weil die Fische einfach Nahrung aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer ziehen und somit ein "überproportionales" Abwachsen der vorhanden älteren Population verhindern, weil es lästig ist innerhalb von 2 h fünfmal zu drillen, keschern und neu abzulegen, weil wieder mal ein 4 Pfünder eine 24er Kugel eingenuckelt hat!


 
 100%ige Bestätigung....

 Ich merke das jedes mal wenn ich Anfragen zu den Gewässern hier bekomme.
 Die Gewässer mit einem Altbestand an wenigen aber dafür großen Fischen werden eindeutig bevorzugt..... 

 Gewässer mit regelmäßigen Besatzmaßnahmen die werden gemieden... Dort treffen sich die , die auf Karpfen angeln.
 Karpfenangler jedoch können mit solch Tümpeln eher wenig anfangen. Die wollen und brauchen diesen teilweise massiven Besatz nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Ich bin dafür, ALLEN Anglern, ALLE Arten von Gewässern anzubieten:
Solche wie von euch gerade beschriebenen Großkarpfengewässer.
Satzergewässer.
Paylakes.

Und dann kann keiner über den anderen meckern, wenn jeder an "sein" Gewässer könnte...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



> Karpfenangler jedoch können mit solch Tümpeln eher wenig anfangen. Die  wollen und brauchen diesen teilweise massiven Besatz nicht im  geringsten.


Das glaube ich gerne. Zudem glaube ich, dass relativ wenige Großfische einem Gewässer nicht unbedingt massiv schaden.

Das Problem ist IMO der massive Verklappungsbesatz, der von nem ganzen Haufen vereinsinterner Möchtegerns begrüßt bzw. gefördert wird.

Das heißt: Diverse Leute (die "Teckl" für "Karbs" rein nach Marke, Optik usw. aussuchen und modemäßig mit grausig falsch geschriebenen Anglizismen um sich werfen), die eigentlich gar nix vom Karpfenangeln sowie Gewässern verstehen, aber profilierungswütig auf Großmonster wie in dem Bericht hoffen. 

Und parallel völlig unreflektiert was von "Laichfischerhalt" nachquatschen usw. Das sind dann auch die Freaks, die Hechte als Satzerfeinde hassen (wie haben hier keine 140er-Esoxe) und Barsche als Karpfenbrutkiller (wie gesagt: soso, aha).

Darum entnehmen die keinen einzigen Satzer - denn dann würden sie ja sozusagen nen potenziellen zukünftigen Großfisch killen. Jeder abgeschlagene Satzer ist für die einer weniger, der irgendwann 198 Pfund erreichen und sich in der Zwischenzeit 134-mal fortpflanzen kann, sozusagen (dass da zumindest in unseren Breiten so gut wie nie was laicht, fällt denen gar nicht erst auf).

Parallel fällt ihnen ebenfalls nicht auf, dass die paar Opis und Familienväter gar nicht so viele Satzer entnehmen können, wie da jedes Jahr verklappt werden.

Was die "großfischzuchtgeilen" Möchtegerns aber fanatisch meinen - drum wird ja unter deren Einfluss massiv nachverklappt. Denn den "bösen Entnehmern" muss ja sozusagen entgegengesteuert werden.

Ergebnis: Die ohne Maß und Ziel besetzten Satzer stapeln sich immer mehr, während der Traum vom Riesenmonster eine ewige Illusion bleibt. 

Wie soll der sich auch verwirklichen, wenn sich die Satzer gegenseitig das Futter wegfräsen.

Die denken halt: Je mehr Karpfen im Gewässer, desto höher die Chance auf Monsterfischentwicklung, da dann sozusagen mehr die bösen Entnehmer überleben. Und die dann natürlich auch die Satzkarpfen-Entnehmer aus genau diesem Grund anpöbeln.

Um zu erkennen, dass die Erfüllung ihres Wunschtraums mit genannter Methode gar nicht funzen KANN, bedarf es einer gewissen Gehirnkapazität. Die offenbar nicht vorhanden ist.

Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen Karpfenangler, die einen großen Fisch fangen möchten und die das Ganze mit Vernunft betrachten bzw. betreiben. Und die diesen Fisch dann auch wieder zurücksetzen, völlig ok. Und gegen Satzer-Entnehmer hab ich genausowenig was. Auch gegen den Karpfen an sich hab ich nix.

Ständige Massenverklappung durch alles-releasende Hirnlos-Möchtegerns mit Monsterfischträumen am Vereinstümpel und nem Horizont bis zur eigenen Gummistiefelspitze (auf gut Deutsch: Vollbauern mit Weltmachtsphantasien; die Art von Leuten, die meint, ihr 3er-Golf laufe nach dahingepfuschter Montage eines Billig-Sportauspuffs auf ex 30 km/h schneller im Endbereich) geht mir aber extrem auf den Wecker. 

Denn das einzige, was da passiert, ist ein massiver Gewässerschaden. Denn zudem sind das genau die Typen, die dann gleich mal mit 56 kg von möglichst billigen Boilies auf einmal anfüttern und jeden Spinnfischer schon bei Sichtung als "Schnurfeind" anpöbeln.

In so nem Fall begrüße ich dann herzlich ein paar Fettwaller, die dann wenigstens noch etwas aufräumen.


----------



## Revilo62 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, ALLEN Anglern, ALLE Arten von Gewässern anzubieten:
> Solche wie von euch gerade beschriebenen Großkarpfengewässer.
> Satzergewässer.
> Paylakes.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*



rainerle schrieb:


> Moin,
> @ Ralle
> 
> ......
> ...




Tja, es nutzt leider nix wenn ich langsamer schreibe, denn auch das würde dem verstehen meiner Aussagen nicht weiterhelfen.
Da scheint etwas mit den Ganglien nicht in Ordnung zu sein, oder aber es liegt am verstehen wollen.

Lies meine Beiträge nochmal durch und denke, wenn nötig, ein paar Stunden nach. Vielleicht wirst Du dann verstehen, dass es 1.) m.M. nach "die Karpfenangler" nicht gibt,  2.) es  Idioten gibt, die für Ihre bevorzugte Angelart jeglichen Gewässerschaden in Kauf nehmen und 3.) ernsthafte Karpfenangler, die große Fische in natürlichen Gewässern mit natürlichem Besatz fangen, meine aufrichtige Wertschätzung haben.

Kann man natürlich nicht verstehen, wenn die Welt nur schwarz/weiß gesehen wird.


----------



## rainerle (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Tach,

Ralle, lies Deine letzten beiden Posts durch!!!!!!!

Gerade beim letzten (Zitat: ".....die Karpfenangler") und bei Nr.57 (Zitat: "......Karpfenangler..")

 Klare Verallgemeinerung - besser geht's wohl nicht mehr. Meine Ganglien sind soweit ganz ok und bei mir hat zumindest die altersbedingte Demenz noch nicht eingesetzt. Ich weiß soweit schon noch, was ich zumindest ansatzweise in meinen letzten beiden Post's geschrieben habe. 

Gunnar hat das sehr schön ausgedrückt: es gibt Karpfenangler und es gibt die, die u.a. auf  Karpfen angeln. Denk da mal drüber nach Ralle und lass Deine Wikipedia basierende Stichelei - dass fällt einem ab und an mal vor die eigenen Füße.

Noch ein schönes Pfingsten und ein weiterhin munteres "desolidarisieren" der Anglerschaft als wenn der Einzelne Angler oder eine Gruppierung von Anglern (in dem Fall "Karpfenangler") welche vielleicht noch nicht mal 10% der Süßwasser-Angler ausmacht  einen wesentlichen Einfluss auf Besatzmaßnahmen auf die Masse der Gewässer haben!!!!#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Spiegler-Weltrekord 96Pfd.*

Nicht dass mir wirkich was dran liegt, aber ich hab grad nix zu tun.




rainerle schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Ralle, lies Deine letzten beiden Posts durch!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen sind oft zwei Paar Schuhe.
> 
> Der von Dir zitierte Absatz hat nix mit dem Fänger zu tun, sondern damit, dass Kritik an *einem Karpfenangler* sofort vom Rest der Gilde als Angriff auf die gesamte Szene gewertet wird und völlig unreflektierte Schnappreflexe auslöst.
> 
> Wo da die ideologische Verbohrtheit liegt, kann man mit ein wenig nachdenken leicht herausfinden.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe *keine Vorurteile gegen Karpfenangler*, warum auch ?
> 
> Paylakes, die für mich den Status von Gatterjagden haben, finde ich persönlich wenig spannend, gönne aber jedem sein Vergnügen.
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tja, es nutzt leider nix wenn ich langsamer schreibe, denn auch das würde dem verstehen meiner Aussagen nicht weiterhelfen.
> Da scheint etwas mit den Ganglien nicht in Ordnung zu sein, oder aber es liegt am verstehen wollen.
> 
> Lies meine Beiträge nochmal durch und denke, wenn nötig, ein paar Stunden nach. Vielleicht wirst Du dann verstehen, dass es 1.) *m.M. nach "die Karpfenangler" nicht gibt*,  2.) es  Idioten gibt, die für Ihre bevorzugte Angelart jeglichen Gewässerschaden in Kauf nehmen und 3.) ernsthafte Karpfenangler, die große Fische in natürlichen Gewässern mit natürlichem Besatz fangen, meine aufrichtige Wertschätzung haben.
> ...




Da Du altersbedingte Demenz für Dich ausschließt, mag ich nicht über alternative Gründe spekulieren.


----------

